# Untamed cockatiels



## malakelnashar (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi, I got 2 cockatiels a month ago (Grey a 1 1/2 year old male and Joy a 1 year old female), they're not tamed at all... Joy layed 3 eggs 20 days ago but she and Grey abandoned them yesterday... They were terrifed of me when they were sitting on the eggs, and they always hide in the nest when they saw me; but as soon as they abandoned the eggs, I felt that they want to communicate and spend more time with me... But in the same time they're afraid if i get closer to them... 
I really want to tame them, can you please give me ideas to tame old cockatiels (they were not hand fed).
note: I've never let them get out of the cage, but I want to


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Remove the nest, there is no need for it to be there, especially if they have abandoned it. Part of the "fear" you see is them defending their nest. 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330 this sticky gives advice on hormone control which will help you calm down their hormones.

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33824
These stickies have info on training. Just remember to take it slowly and go at the bird's pace. If you try to push or rush them, it can hurt any trust that you build up with them.


----------

